# VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro



## WallaceXIV (8. Januar 2009)

*VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Gutes Display! Guter Preis!

TFT-Monitore VIEWSONIC VX2433wm

*24" TFT-Monitor / TN-Panel / Kontrast: 20000:1 / Helligkeit: 300cd/m² / Reaktionszeit: 2ms / 1920 x 1080 / SRS WOW HD Sound / DVI-D,HDMI,VGA*


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ein wirklich sehr verlockendes Angebot  *Überleg ob kauf*


----------



## WallaceXIV (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich hab mir einen bestellt. Mal sehen wann er da ist und was er so taugt.


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen bestellt. Mal sehen wann er da ist und was er so taugt.



Berichte dann mal 

Ich würde auch gerne auf einen 24" umsteigen, aber mit welchem Rechner will man das ausnutzen? Die Full-HD Auflösung und weitere Einstellungen zwingen jeden PC in die Knie...da hab ich keine Lust zu


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ja bei der Graka muss ich dann glaube auch aufrüsten


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Ja bei der Graka muss ich dann glaube auch aufrüsten



Damit könnte man perfekt Blu-Ray Filme schauen...hast Du ein Laufwerk dafür?


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Naja du musst ja nich in Full HD zocken^^^
kannste ja runterstellen...
Überleg auch ob ich den kaufe...
Kann ich dann meine HD Filme fein schaun 
Oder vllt. doch ein 22" mit Full HD hm...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich kauf mir lieber richtige Qualität, zumal so ein Schirm nicht nur 6 Monate hält.

Kann auch nicht verstehen, warum man 250-300€ für 'ne GraKa ausgibt und dann beim Schirm geizt.
Ich geb da lieber max. 150€ für die GraKa aus und 500€ für den Schirm als 500€ für die GraKa und 150€ für den Schirm


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht verstehen, warum man 250-300€ für 'ne GraKa ausgibt und dann beim Schirm geizt.
> Ich geb da lieber max. 150€ für die GraKa aus und 500€ für den Schirm als 500€ für die GraKa und 150€ für den Schirm


 
Ich gebe 400 für die GraKa aus und 600 für den Schirm. Wenn schon Leistung satt, dann muss ich das auch gut sehen können.


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir lieber richtige Qualität, zumal so ein Schirm nicht nur 6 Monate hält.



Hallo @ Stefan Payne, 

Und welche sind das deiner Meinung, will mir nämlich einen 24er zu-legen.  

Vermutlich mit einer GTX 295, aber da hat mich der neue Treiber *Hotfix *von ATI etwas unschlüssig gemacht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



> Ich kauf mir lieber richtige Qualität, zumal so ein Schirm nicht nur 6 Monate hält.
> 
> Kann auch nicht verstehen, warum man 250-300€ für 'ne GraKa ausgibt und dann beim Schirm geizt.
> Ich geb da lieber max. 150€ für die GraKa aus und 500€ für den Schirm als 500€ für die GraKa und 150€ für den Schirm



Was heißt richtige Qualität, ich will damit Zocken und Filme schauen und halt Office und Web, dafür muss ich keine 500 Euro ausgeben. Wenn man CAD dran macht, Photoshop oder Videobearbeitung, dann verstehe ich das. Viewsonic ist ein Markenhersteller, der Monitor wird sicher auch länger halten als nur ein halbes Jahr. 

Mach nicht immer alles so schlecht Payne. Hauptsache was dagegen sagen.


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Mach nicht immer alles so schlecht Payne. Hauptsache was dagegen sagen.



Kann ich und will ich gar nicht beurteilen, dazu kenne ich zu wennig seine postings, aber egal! 
Jeder sieht das anders mit der Qualität; wenn sich einer leisten kann warum nicht.

Aber trotzdem glaub ich das der irgend einen Hacken hat der VX2433wm, wie kann der nur 219 euronen kosten?
Tipp mal - wennst in den reinsiehst hauts dich aus den Socken und nicht weil Qualität verbaut is.

Vermute mal der Support, Service-Leistung von den genannten Onlinehändler ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, bei diesen Preis.


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ViewSonic keine schlechten Bildschirme herstellt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

notebooksbilliger hat einen Super Service und Viewsonic stellt sicher keinen Schrott her, für meine Zwecke reicht er allemal.


----------



## Slain (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss würde ich noch ein paar Monate abwarten, zuletzt stand ja das die bis ca. 25% Billiger werden sollen dieses Jahr, da die Fertigung von 24" angeblich günstiger geworden ist, mal abwarten.


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich glaube, dass ViewSonic der erste Hersteller ist, der 24" bereits zu dem Preis verkauft.

Noch viel billiger kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Aber der Monitor hat alles, was ich brauchen würde.

Die wichtigsten Punkte...2ms und HDMI-Anschluss.


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Punkte...2ms und HDMI-Anschluss.




von der ausstattung ist er top, keine Zweifel daran


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ist eigentlich die "vertikale Frequenz" wie es bei notebooksbillgier... steh, die Herzzahl?
Und vllt. sind das ja schon die 25% von denen du gesprochen hast


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Und wie siehts mit den aus TFT-Monitore Acer V233Hbd
ist zwar 23" aber hat auch Full HD und ist billiger und hat ein feines Kontrastverhältniss


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



ziggi1 schrieb:


> Hallo @ Stefan Payne,
> Und welche sind das deiner Meinung, will mir nämlich einen 24er zu-legen.


Momentan schauts so aus als ob der HP LP2475W einer der besten Schirme ist, die man für nicht allzu viel Geld kaufen kann.
Die nächst besseren mit IPS Panel kosten gleich mal 200-300€ mehr.

Der Hyundai W241D ist nicht soo gut...



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Was heißt richtige Qualität, ich will damit Zocken und Filme schauen und halt Office und Web, dafür muss ich keine 500 Euro ausgeben. Wenn man CAD dran macht, Photoshop oder Videobearbeitung, dann verstehe ich das. Viewsonic ist ein Markenhersteller, der Monitor wird sicher auch länger halten als nur ein halbes Jahr.


Heißt im Klartext: Dir ist die Qualität des Schirms völlig egal, wie gut der Farbraum ist, ebenso.

Und ob der Himmel oben dunkler ist als unten, weil der Schirm so derb blickwinkelabhängig ist, interessiert dich auch nicht.
Oh, Ditheringfehler erwähne ich lieber garnicht erst...



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Mach nicht immer alles so schlecht Payne. Hauptsache was dagegen sagen.


Nein, ich weiß nämlich was schlecht ist, hatte nämlich 5 Jahre(!) einen richtig übelst schlechten Schirm vor der Nase.
Philips 17C hieß der, war ein CRT mit festem Kabel, das ich damals (im Alter von etwa 15 Jahren oder so) schon mehrfach gelötet hab...
Hatte übrigens unglaubliche 58kHz Horizontalfrequenz, was im Klartext heißt, das dieser Schirm geradmal für 800x600 zu gebrauchen war, 1024x768 hat der nur mit 70Hz geschafft, da ich damals 'ne Matrox GraKa hatte, konnte ich ihn auch auf 75Hz prügeln...

Danach hab ich mir mal was anständiges gekauft -> Iiyama A901HT aka Visionmaster Pro 450.
Hatte damals 'ne schöne Mitsubishi Diamondtron NF Röhre und keine Lochmaske und auch keine Wölbung...

Danach war ich wieder geizig und hab einen Acer AL712 gekauft.
Nunja, das Teil ist schrott, lebt zwar immer noch, aber taugt nicht viel.
Den DVI kann man z.B. nicht gebrauchen, da man den Kontrast nicht einstellen kann.
Nachfolger war ein, gleichteurer, AL1912sd, der zwischenzeitlich zu einem AL1916Csd wurde...

Danach kaufte ich mir einen Philips 200W6CS, gefolgt von einem 200P6IS und zuletzt einem Hyundai W241D.
Hab einfach die Schnauze voll von solchem Billig Schrott vor meiner Nase...

Zumal es hier auch reichlich 'seltsam' ist, sich 'nen 200€ Schirm vor die Nase zu setzen, auf den man täglich starren muss, aber einen 800-1000€ Rechner daneben...

Nunja, mit einem richtig guten Schirm kann man halt nicht soo gut posen...
Daher kauft man sich lieber 'ne HD4870x2 oder GTX280/(5) und tut sich dann eher einen 200€ Schirm mit 24" an als das Geld bei der GraKa zu sparen und z.B. eine HD4850 zu nehmen und sie mit dem oben angegebenem HP LP2475W bzw Hyundai W241D zu kombinieren...

Zumal so ein Schirm durchaus 2-3 Grafikkarten überleben würde...


ziggi1 schrieb:


> Jeder sieht das anders mit der Qualität; wenn sich einer leisten kann warum nicht.


Nö, die meisten wollen sich garkeinen anständigen Schirm leisten, sie kennen auch nichts besseres als das was sie gerad vor der Nase haben...

Es macht auch nicht unbedingt Sinn an Eingabegeräten oder Monitoren zu sparen, da diese Geräte meist länger halten als ein ganzer PC, Tastaturen nutze ich z.B. um die 5 Jahre, bei Schirmen etwa genauso (wenn sie mir gefallen, wie es beim Philips 200P6IS der Fall ist, für den ich 450€ noch zahlte - Woche Später gabs ihn für 350€ und der letzte Preis waren 250€).

Die Leute kaufen sich lieber alle 2 Jahre einen 200€ SChirm statt einmal einen 500-600€ Schirm, der dann genutzt wird, bis er kaputt ist (also 5-7 Jahre).
Was günstiger ist muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen - richtig, der teurere Schirm...


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



CaptainCHAOS schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit den aus TFT-Monitore Acer V233Hbd
> ist zwar 23" aber hat auch Full HD und ist billiger und hat ein feines Kontrastverhältniss



Auch nicht schlecht...hat aber kein HDMI.


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Gibts Adapter für
Ich überlege auch ob ich mir den hohle zu meiner neuen Graka


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



CaptainCHAOS schrieb:


> Gibts Adapter für
> Ich überlege auch ob ich mir den hohle zu meiner neuen Graka



Der Monitor ist schon übel günstig...vergiss aber nicht, dass das ein riesen-Gerät ist. Auf dem Schreibtisch sollte schon genug Platz sein, um einen gewissen Abstand zu haben.

Was hast Du den für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

xD zz. noch ne 7950 GT
Naja und bald kommt eine GTX260 also die neue oder eine 4870 mit 1gb ins Haus. Muss mich nur noch entscheiden^^
Ach ja und genug Platz hab ich schon.
Hab zz. noch ne gute alte Röhre mit 20".


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Wenn Du noch für eine gute alte 20" Röhre Platz hast, sollte das passen. Mach Dir allerdings nicht die Hoffnung, dass Du die Spiele in Full-HD Auflösung spielen wirst, zumindest nicht mit weiteren Leistungsfressenden Einstellungen


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Jaa da is Platz und neben der 20" Röhre steht auch noch ne 17" Röhre... naja egal 
Hmm da bekomm ich schon hin irgendwie! Mal sehen wie weit ich mit meinen E6600@3,2 komme xD Nix ist unmöglich!
Naja und wenn nicht wär net so schlimm da kann ich wenigstens die HD Filme in Full HD geniesen und chillen


----------



## Eldorado (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

@Payne: Hast auf der einen Seite recht, aber auf der anderen ist da ein kleiner Denkfehler... Ich habe einen Eizo L778 (19" TFT), der vor 4 Jahren 650 € gekostet hat. Hatte nie ein Besseres Bild aber langsam werden mir die 19 Zoll zu wenig. 
Deshalb lieber was vernünftiges für ca. 300 € holen und dann alle 3 Jahre einen Neuen.
Ist zumindest meine Meinung...


----------



## marduk (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Hat ihn nun schon einer? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ihn bestellen soll.
Bin am überlegen zwischen diesen hier:

ViewSonic VX2433wm

ViewSonic VX2260wm
oder Samsung T220..

MFG


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

ich durfte heute an einem 24" Samsung etwas arbeiten...einfache Spitzenklasse. Das Ding hatte eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 

Da kam ich mir dann mit meinem 19" echt doof vor 

Eigentlich spare ich jetzt für eine XBOX 360 und einen 32" LCD...aber die 24" reizen mich schon sehr!


----------



## FPSFreak (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Hallo zusammen! Wie sieht es eigentlich aus jetzt, es wird doch sicher jemanden geben der dem Angebot nicht wiederstehn konnte          *VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 219 Euro? 
*

Ich bin kurz davor den zu kaufen aber mich macht es stutzig das man nirgents bewertungen test etc. lesen kann ich mein von den Angaben des Bildschirms her sollte der doch Bombe sein und für wenig Geld. Würd mich freuen wenn einer mal dazu was schreiben kann


----------



## failing (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Das Gerät ist brandneu, bei WallaceXIV sollte es bald eintreffen! 

Es ist in 6 - 10 Tagen lieferbar. Wallace wird sicher nen kurzen Eindruck posten.


----------



## marduk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Jetzt ist es lieferbar bei Notebooksbilliger, hat ihn schon einer? Will ihn mir sonst auch bestellen


----------



## shnipp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

und?
jemand schon gekauft????

...wäre eventuell auch interessiert 
nur trau ich den ganzen bewertungen auf notebooksbilliger irgentwie nicht, würd mal gern nen testbericht lesen über den...

lg


----------



## ziggi1 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

anscheinend traut sich ihm keiner kaufen


----------



## shnipp (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

scheint wohl echt so zu sein...
aber ich bezweifle das es noch lange dauert bis irgendjemand der ihn schon zu hause hat mal nen bisschen ausführlicheres review schreibt(und nicht auf notebooksbilliger sondern in nem forum...)
wird auch schon in anderen foren heiß erwartet dieser erste test von dem was ich so gelesen hab!


edit: es hat sich endlich jemand getraut der auch in nem forum angemeldet ist und sich dazu bereiterklärt n paar sätze darüber zu schreiben...hier link
edit: und nochn link wo se jemand das teil sogar zu hasue hat...>>>link<<<
lg


----------



## push@max (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich werde noch abwarten, dieses Jahr sollen die Preise im 24" Bereich stark fallen...vielleicht gibt es dann etwas mehr Konkurrenz in diesem Preisbereich.


----------



## legalizeIt (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Bin dabei mir nen neuen PC zu kaufen und wenn ich schon dabei bin fliegt der alte CRT auch noch raus. 
Jetzt hab ich vorhin diesen Schirm gesehen (ursprünglich hatte ich mich eig für VX2260wm interessiert, den mein Händler aber grad net hat) und war ganz erstaunt vom Preis. 
Also wenn der auch noch was kann, worauf etliche positive Reviews hindeuten, dann wär das echt was für mich.

Ich werd mal meinen Händler fragen wie das aussieht mit Rückgabe und so, wenn das in Ordnung geht werd ich ihn wohl holen und hier reinschreiben wie er mir gefällt.


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



legalizeIt schrieb:


> Bin dabei mir nen neuen PC zu kaufen und wenn ich schon dabei bin fliegt der alte CRT auch noch raus.
> Jetzt hab ich vorhin diesen Schirm gesehen (ursprünglich hatte ich mich eig für VX2260wm interessiert, den mein Händler aber grad net hat) und war ganz erstaunt vom Preis.
> Also wenn der auch noch was kann, worauf etliche positive Reviews hindeuten, dann wär das echt was für mich.
> 
> Ich werd mal meinen Händler fragen wie das aussieht mit Rückgabe und so, wenn das in Ordnung geht werd ich ihn wohl holen und hier reinschreiben wie er mir gefällt.



Willkommen im Forum

Zur Zeit ist er sogar um einen Zehner günstiger geworden. Ich denke nicht, dass man bei diesem Monitor etwas falsch machen kann. Wenn er dir trotzdem nicht gefällt, kannst Du ihn ja noch immer zurückgeben.


----------



## legalizeIt (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum
> 
> Zur Zeit ist er sogar um einen Zehner günstiger geworden. Ich denke nicht, dass man bei diesem Monitor etwas falsch machen kann. Wenn er dir trotzdem nicht gefällt, kannst Du ihn ja noch immer zurückgeben.



Wow, hier gibts ja fixe Antworten 
Glaub ich werd ihn holen, aber net bei notebooksbilliger, bin aus Ö, und dann isses inkl Versand nicht mehr wirklich viel billiger als dort wo ich den PC hole.
Will ihn halt nicht zuletzt wegen der FullHD Auflösung, werd halt hauptsächlich Filme schaun und etwas zocken, hoffe der passt, kenn mich da nämlich nicht so aus..


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



legalizeIt schrieb:


> Will ihn halt nicht zuletzt wegen der FullHD Auflösung, werd halt hauptsächlich Filme schaun und etwas zocken, hoffe der passt, kenn mich da nämlich nicht so aus..



Der Monitor hat natürlich die göttliche FullHD Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, 2ms und einen guten Kontrast von 20000 : 1. Das können teurere Geräte auch nicht viel besser. Für HD-Filme und zocken also gut geeignet.


----------



## legalizeIt (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> ...die göttliche FullHD Auflösung...



Soll das ironisch gemeint sein oder bild ich mir das ein


----------



## ziggi1 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Der Monitor hat natürlich die göttliche FullHD Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, 2ms und einen guten Kontrast von 20000 : 1. Das können teurere Geräte auch nicht viel besser. Für HD-Filme und zocken also gut geeignet.




für 200 euronen is meiner meinung nicht viel vorhaut


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



legalizeIt schrieb:


> Soll das ironisch gemeint sein oder bild ich mir das ein



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo Du da irgendwas ironisches siehst? 

Ein Film in dieser Auflösung von einem entsprechenden Medium ist einfach nur klasse, Spiele (wenn es der Rechner mitmacht) natürlich auch.


----------



## legalizeIt (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo Du da irgendwas ironisches siehst?



Aso, na dann entschuldige, wollt nur sicher gehn. Wie gesagt, kenne mich net aus und hab gedacht vl. halten Gamer nix von 16:9/HD Auflösungen und ziehen "normale" 1920:1200 oder so etwas vor.


----------



## legalizeIt (11. März 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

So, nachdem ich den Schirm nun schon eine Weile mein Eigen nenne, melde ich mich mal zurück.
Also ich find den echt top, schön groß, schön scharf, an der Ausleuchtung gibts nix zu bemängeln und auch gut verarbeitet. Ein Freund kam vorbei, hat ihn gesehen und direkt am nächsten Tag auch einen bestellt. 

Der Bildschirm ist absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## push@max (12. März 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



legalizeIt schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich den Schirm nun schon eine Weile mein Eigen nenne, melde ich mich mal zurück.
> Also ich find den echt top, schön groß, schön scharf, an der Ausleuchtung gibts nix zu bemängeln und auch gut verarbeitet. Ein Freund kam vorbei, hat ihn gesehen und direkt am nächsten Tag auch einen bestellt.
> 
> Der Bildschirm ist absolut zu empfehlen!


 
Schön...beim zocken auch keine Probleme?


----------



## Moetown (17. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Der wurd doch angeblich grad in der aktuellen pcghardware getestet,wie hat der denn abgeschnitten?


----------



## Spy (17. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Hab die Zeitschrift nicht vor mir, aber Spartip war er und wurde gut bewertet. Wenn ich nicht schon einen 24" hätte, würde ich mir den kaufen.

Spy


----------



## Athlon76 (19. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Wie schaut den das Bild aus, wenn man Game - bedingt die Auflösung runter stellen muss? Überlege mir auch gerade den ViewSonic 22" oder 24" in FullHD Auflösung zu bestellen. Allerdings wird in einigen Games meine HD 4870 (1GB) für die volle Auflösung nicht ausreichen oder?


----------



## KennyKiller (19. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen sich lieber alle 2 Jahre einen 200€ SChirm statt einmal einen 500-600€ Schirm, der dann genutzt wird, bis er kaputt ist (also 5-7 Jahre).
> Was günstiger ist muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen - richtig, der teurere Schirm...


Vllt schonmal daran gedacht dass nicht jeder das Geld fürn 600Euro Eizo, oder was weiß ich Monitor hat, oder sowas einfach nicht braucht!


----------



## ziggi1 (19. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Moetown schrieb:


> Der wurd doch angeblich grad in der aktuellen pcghardware getestet,wie hat der denn abgeschnitten?



so is es 
P/L verhältnis hat er sehr gut abgeschnitten
bei der gemessene Reaktionzeit is er der beste von den vier mit 20ms (max)


insgesamt wurden 4 monitore (24") unter die lube genommen
So wurden sie eingereiht

Top Produkt: Top Technik EV2411WH-GY, Wertung 1,86
Top Produkt: Multisync 24WMGX3 Wetung 1,90
VIEWSONIC VX2433wm Wertung 1,92
Spar Tipp:Samsung T240HD Wetung 2,0


----------



## push@max (19. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



BoehseTante schrieb:


> Allerdings wird in einigen Games meine HD 4870 (1GB) für die volle Auflösung nicht ausreichen oder?



Hängt ab, wie die restlichen Einstellungen aussehen sollen. Wenn Du z.B Crysis in FullHD spielen möchtest, musst Du bei den restlichen Settings Abstriche machen, damit das Spiel auch in schwierigen Szenarien flüssig läuft.

Wie sieht den dein restliches System aus?


----------



## Mikolai (19. April 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

schickes dingen auf jedenfall


----------



## RayHicks (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Frage : Hat der Moni wirklich ein glare type display ("hochglanz" für satte Farben) oder ist es matt ? Falls ersteres zutrifft, gibt es Spiegelungen ? Wie ist die Bildqualität bei geringeren, nicht-nativen Auflösungen (Interpolation) vor allem in Spielen ?

Gruss - Ray


----------



## Dr@gon18 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Momentan schauts so aus als ob der HP LP2475W einer der besten Schirme ist, die man für nicht allzu viel Geld kaufen kann.
> Die nächst besseren mit IPS Panel kosten gleich mal 200-300€ mehr.
> 
> Der Hyundai W241D ist nicht soo gut...
> ...




lol. Du redest solchen Mist!! Laberst was von Qualität und kaufst dir Phillips bzw Hyundai.. omg. mehr braucht man da nicht zu sagen!!
hättest du dir mal nen gescheiten monitor im low-price-segment gekauft von nem anständigen hersteller, sprich samsung, viewsonic, sony. wäre dein eindruck ein anderer!!


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Vor paar tagen war der für 200 euro zu haben ,

ausserdem verstehe ich nicht wiso der monitor teuer geworden ist .

Dollar ist gesunken also müßte das anstadt teuer billiger sein .


Hier wird doch von allen seiten beschissen darum kaufe momentan nichts mehr !


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> lol. Du redest solchen Mist!! Laberst was von Qualität und kaufst dir Phillips bzw Hyundai.. omg. mehr braucht man da nicht zu sagen!!


Doch, denn es wäre schön, wenn du deine Aussage mal begründen würdest.

Außerdem hab ich mir keine 'low Price' Schirme gekauft sondern nur recht hochwertige.
Der *Philips 200P6IS* hat damals *450€uro* (+ Versand) gekostet und hat ein *S-IPS Panel* aus eigener Herstellung (übrigens der beste Schirm, den ich je hatte) und der *Hyundai* den ich habe, ist der *W241D* mit hochwertigem *S-PVA Panel von Samsung*.

Ich steh halt auf Qualität und nicht auf billigen Mist, entsprechend hab ich mir auch 'nen Makita HR-2450 gekauft und nichts 'vergleichbares' von Feinkost Albrecht oder grabbeltisch von Praktiker...


Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> hättest du dir mal nen gescheiten monitor im low-price-segment gekauft von nem anständigen hersteller, sprich samsung, viewsonic, sony. wäre dein eindruck ein anderer!!



[highlight]Ich kauf mir aber keine Low Price Schirme um 200€ rum sondern spare etwas und geb etwa 500€ für einen Schirm aus![/highlight]

Also nächstes mal einfach mal nachfragen, von welchen Schirmen ich spreche, bevor du einfach nur irgendwas in die Weiten des Webs lässt, nur um irgendwas gesagt zu haben...


KennyKiller schrieb:


> Vllt schonmal daran gedacht dass nicht jeder das Geld fürn 600Euro Eizo, oder was weiß ich Monitor hat, oder sowas einfach nicht braucht!


*Willst du mich verarschen?!*
Tschuldigung, aber wenn ich so einen Mist hören muss, geht mir echt die hutschnur hoch, denn auch ich hab nicht unbedingt sehr viel Geld, daher muss 'auch ich' ziemlich lange sparen, bis ich mir 'nen Bildschirm kaufen kann.

Dennoch kaufe ich mir nichts billiges sondern immer recht teure Geräte, eben weil ich weiß, das sowas *mehr als 2 Jahre unverändert hält!*
Im Gegenzug geb ich nicht allzu viel Geld für CPU und GraKa aus, so dass mein System mit Schirm unterm Strich nicht teurer war als deins, nur sind die Kosten bei mir anders verteilt!

Ich bau mir keinen 800€ Rechner, um ihn mit einem 200€ Schirm zu kombinieren, ich bau mir lieber einen 500-600€ Rechner und kombiniere ihn mit einem Schirm, der ebenso teuer war!

Siehe Signatur, an dem 'kleinen Rechner' hängt mein 500€ Hyundai Schirm.
50€ für Gehäuse
40€ fürs Delta Netzteil
150€ für die GraKa
~50€ für die CPU
~65€ (oder 75€) für die HDD
20€ für den Kühler
65€ für das Board
30€ für den Speicher (an der Tür!)
500€ für den Schirm
Macht also 970€ und der '2. Rechner' schaut auch nicht viel anders aus, nur das das Board teurer war und das Netzteil 10€ mehr gekostet hat)


*Der Punkt ist doch, das man mit einem hochwertigen, guten Schirm nicht so gut posen kann, wie mit einem potenten Rechner!*
Ein Core i7 oder ein Intel Q9irgendwas macht halt etwas mehr her als ein 'kleiner' Schirm mit S-IPS Panel, der doppelt so viel gekostet hat, wie ein gleich großer mit minderwertigem Panel, hier kommts ja nur auf Größe an...
Ein 28" ist halt viel krasser und geiler als ein 24", auch wenn der 28" großer Mist ist und der 24er ein richtig gutes Exemplar ist, das teurer denn der 28er war...


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Hallo erst mal, also ich kann sagen das der Monitor gar nicht so schlecht ist vorallem das Preis/Leistung verhältnis, hab auch einen 26" Viewsonic VP2650wb und muss sagen ein erst Klassiges Model hat zwar das doppelte gekostet aber dafür das er ein TN Panel hat kann ich mich nicht beschweren selbst das Seitenverhältnis und die Interpolation ist hervorragend und ich zock Fallout 3 auch in der hohen auflösung und habe keine Probleme mit den FPS. Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen es ist ja bekannt das die TN-Panels ja auch weiter entwickelt worden sind und im gegensatz zu meinen früheren 17" Siemens Monitor da echt das Seitenverhältnis voll führ de Arsch war muss ich Viewsonic loben einen so hochwertigen Monitor mit TN-Panel zu Entwickeln dazu noch funktionen wie Pivot-höhenverstellbar-und schwenkbar erste klasse und ich bereue keinen einzigen Cent, Mfg Snapstar123


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

@Stefan Payne Kann deine Ansicht voll und ganz verstehen.

Hatte mal eine ähnliche Diskussion wegen meiner Graka, sie sei recht oversized wegen meinem E6600@3,3Ghz. Besitze einen 24"TFT von LG und das NT-Panel kann sich wirklich sehen lassen und der kostete damals auch 440€!

Um zum Punkt zu kommen, fragte ich nach seinem System das wie folgt aussieht: Q6600@3,0Ghz, GTX285 und einen alten 17" Röhrenmoni. 
 -Danach brach ich die Debatte als gescheitert ab-


----------



## TheRealBecks (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich würde bei eurer Diskussion auch gerne mal meinen Senf dazu geben wollen  Ich habe mir gestern den beworbenen VX2433wm gekauft, da er bei Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de nur 199,90 € gekostet hat. Ich hatte bis jetzt einen 19" CRT von Schneider aus dem Jahre 2000 - ich gurke alsos chon 9 Jahre damit umher! Der Monitor war bisher gut, aber seit Jahren versuche ich schon ein neues Gerät heranzubekommen. Aber selbst mein PC war bis vor 4 Wochen noch sage und schreibe 5 Jahre alt... Hab mir mit Mühe und Not 'ne HD 4890 leisten können und von nem Bekannten gab es für 50 Eus einen Athlon X2 4600+ (Sockel 939) samt Mobo und Ram. Ich bin glücklich, dass ich die paar Kröten zusammen hatte nach 5 Jahren... XD Glückliche Umstände ermöglichten es mir sogar jetzt diesen TFT zu kaufen 
...was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, ist, dass es auch Leute wie mich gibt, die absolut gar kein Geld haben, obwohl man alles daran setzt zu sparen. Würde es diesen Monitor nichts chon für 200 € geben, hätte ich ihn mir natürlich nicht leisten können! Und selbs meine neue Graka wird nun ein paar Jahre halten müssen, bis wieder neues Geld in der Portokasse ist. Also redet bitte nicht immer davon, dass man sich bei einem Rechner für 900 € auch einen Monitor für 500 € leisten sollte - denn ich kann es nicht, obwohl meine Hardware mich in den letzten Monaten sogar 500 gekostet hat 

BTT: Geiles Gerät!


----------



## TheRealBecks (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ok, seit zwei Tagen habe ich nun diesen TFT und ich kann euch versichern, dass er seine 200 € alle Male wert war! Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Gerät! Er zeigt keine Schlieren, hat ein vernünftiges Bild, ist angenehm hell und zum Zocken erste Sahne!  ...und es ist absolut geil auf solch einem großen TFT zu daddeln - ich bin überwältigt! Zwischen meinem alten 19" CRT und dem neuen 24" TFT liegen Welten - also, kaufen, marsch, marsch!


----------



## push@max (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Die Verführung zum Kauf ist bei diesem Monitor irgendwie groß...aber ich warte, bis er wieder für 199€ zu haben ist


----------



## Gonzo220579 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Ich hab das Display seit einer Woche .Absoluter Wahnsinn. Race Driver Grid in Full HD und HAWX in Full HD kommt gut. Den Besten Bildschirm den ich je hatte. Absolute kaufempfehlung. Das einzigste was mir nicht gefällt ist, der Standfuss. Den hab ich sofort gegen eine Wandhalterung ausgetauscht. Hab ihn bei *Notebookbillige*r für *199 EUR* bekommen . 48h std später war er da. Ging super schnell und seriös. 




Asus Maximus Formula 2 @7x500MHz, Q6700 @3500MHz, Corsair Dominater DHX DDR2 800 @ 1000 4GB, Physx Nvidia 8800GTS 640mb @648/1620/1050 , 
GTX 260 @729/1475/1220 ,H2O Kühlung


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Der Monitor hat natürlich die göttliche FullHD Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, 2ms und einen guten Kontrast von 20000 : 1. Das können teurere Geräte auch nicht viel besser. Für HD-Filme und zocken also gut geeignet.


Ich gebe da Stefan Payne recht. Wenn ich mir einen solchen Monitor hole, auf den ich den ganzen Tag raufstarre, dann muss es etwa hochwertiges sein, alleine schon meinen Augen zu liebe. Außerdem ist Kontrast nicht alles. Quallität ensteht bei solchen Geräten durch die Farbechtheit und Leuchtkraft und dem Blickwinkel. 

Ein großes Problem bei Billigmonitoren ist, dass sie schnell ihre "Brillanz" verlieren, Leuchtkraft und das die Farben abbleichen. Dies kann man oft bei Billignotebooks beobachten.

MfG


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich gebe da Stefan Payne recht. Wenn ich mir einen solchen Monitor hole, auf den ich den ganzen Tag raufstarre, dann muss es etwa hochwertiges sein, alleine schon meinen Augen zu liebe. Außerdem ist Kontrast nicht alles. Quallität ensteht bei solchen Geräten durch die Farbechtheit und Leuchtkraft und dem Blickwinkel.
> 
> Ein großes Problem bei Billigmonitoren ist, dass sie schnell ihre "Brillanz" verlieren, Leuchtkraft und das die Farben abbleichen. Dies kann man oft bei Billignotebooks beobachten.
> 
> MfG



Ich weiß nicht so recht...wenn Du dir diesen Monitor für 199€ neben einen für 499€ hinstellen würdest, würdest Du vielleicht (sicherlich) einen Unterschied sehen, ob Du für diesen Unterschied dann das locker 2fache bezahlen würdest, ist eine andere Frage.

In 2-3 Jahren gibt es wieder viel bessere Monitore, da tut dann der Austausch bei einem 200€ nicht so weh, wie bei einem 400-500€ Monitor.

Außerdem wurde der Monitor von PCGH gut bewertet...


----------



## Bucklew (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht...wenn Du dir diesen Monitor für 199€ neben einen für 499€ hinstellen würdest, würdest Du vielleicht (sicherlich) einen Unterschied sehen, ob Du für diesen Unterschied dann das locker 2fache bezahlen würdest, ist eine andere Frage.


Also ich seh auf der Arbeit oft genug richtig teure Monitore, dennoch finde ich den Unterschied zu meinem 245B von Samsung nicht groß. Auf jeden Fall nicht so groß, dass ich mir etwas teureres kaufen würde. Gott sei dank, bin ja kein Dukatenscheisser


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht...wenn Du dir diesen Monitor für 199€ neben einen für 499€ hinstellen würdest, würdest Du vielleicht (sicherlich) einen Unterschied sehen, ob Du für diesen Unterschied dann das locker 2fache bezahlen würdest, ist eine andere Frage.


Ja, würde ich, ohne zu zögern!

Denn einen Monitor nutze ich idR mehrere *Jahre*, eine Grafikkarte nur mehrere *Monate*, warum sollte ich also am Schirm sparen, wo ich ihn doch länger nutze denn die GraKa?
Und umgekehrt bei der GraKa das Geld raus hauen - ist irgendwie etwas seltsam, findest nicht auch??


push@max schrieb:


> In 2-3 Jahren gibt es wieder viel bessere Monitore, da tut dann der Austausch bei einem 200€ nicht so weh, wie bei einem 400-500€ Monitor.


1. Interessiert mich das nicht, wenn der Schirm gut ist.
2. Tut sich an der 'Schirm Front' nicht so wirklich viel - neue Anschlüsse vielleicht mal, ansonsten wirds aber nicht unbedingt besser.

Meine 400€+ Schirme sind auch schon etwas älter, der AL712 ist der älteste, der 200P6IS ist auch schon 'nen paar Jährchen alt, einzig der W241D ist halbwegs aktuell...


push@max schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde der Monitor von PCGH gut bewertet...


Nach welchen kriterien??


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denn einen Monitor nutze ich idR mehrere *Jahre*, eine Grafikkarte nur mehrere *Monate*, warum sollte ich also am Schirm sparen, wo ich ihn doch länger nutze denn die GraKa?



Okay, stimme Dir eigentlich zu...nur das ich meine Monitore bislang max. 2-3 Jahre genutzt habe, weshalb ich bewusst nicht zu den allerteuersen Geräten gegriffen habe. Bislang habe ich wegen der Monitorgröße (17" => 19" und jetzt wahrscheinlich auf 24" mit FullHD) und der max. Auflösung gewechselt.

Ich nutze meinen PC-Monitor wirklich nur zum zocken, I-Net und Office mache ich an meinem Notebook. Filme gebe ich an den HD-TV aus.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und umgekehrt bei der GraKa das Geld raus hauen - ist irgendwie etwas seltsam, findest nicht auch??



Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die immer die teuerste Grafikkarte kaufen, ich achte auf das P/L Verhältnis...damit es in 1 1/2 - 2Jahre bei einem Wechsel der Grafikkarte nicht so weh tut eine 500€ Karte in die Ecke zu werfen 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nach welchen kriterien??



Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, in diesem Thread wurde irgendwann mal erwähnt, dass PCGH ihn getestet und bestätigt hat, dass er für den günstigen Preis gut ist.


----------



## hot6boy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

am schreibtisch vor so nen kleinen monitor sitzen fetz doch garnicht ...bei der kleinen grösse von 24 zoll werden ja nichtmal die 1080p ansatzweise ausgeschöpft.... Machts wie ich..holt euch nen 46 zoll lcd( gibts schon für  800 euro bei idealo in full hd von samsung ) pc drann geklemmt und die games machen gleich doppelt soviel spass...und die hd filme von festplatte auch..


----------



## ziggi1 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



hot6boy schrieb:


> am schreibtisch vor so nen kleinen monitor sitzen fetz doch garnicht ...bei der kleinen grösse von 24 zoll werden ja nichtmal die 1080p ansatzweise ausgeschöpft....von festplatte auch..


Was heißt nicht mal voll ausgestopft

Die meisten 24" haben eine Auflösung 1920 x 1200 - das reicht für jede full HD
oder Blue Ray.
Und ein 24" reicht vollkommen für den Schreibtisch zum zocken, 
so wie meiner... NEC MultiSync 24WMGX3

Weil man hat ja sowieso einen zweiten graka Anschluß für einen größeren Monitor hat, HDMI kabel und fertig


----------



## push@max (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



hot6boy schrieb:


> am schreibtisch vor so nen kleinen monitor sitzen fetz doch garnicht ...bei der kleinen grösse von 24 zoll werden ja nichtmal die 1080p ansatzweise ausgeschöpft.... Machts wie ich..holt euch nen 46 zoll lcd( gibts schon für  800 euro bei idealo in full hd von samsung ) pc drann geklemmt und die games machen gleich doppelt soviel spass...und die hd filme von festplatte auch..



 Wie weit sitzt Du den von dem TV entfernt?


----------



## hot6boy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

ich hab den 46 zoll aufm schreibtisch....direkt vor der nase...


nee....hier ist der optimale sitzabstand für full hd und hd in verschieden grössen.. BRAVIA LCD-TV, FULL HD-TVs, Fernseher : Sony   wie ihr seht sind es bei 46 zoll nur 1,8 m.  Ich sitze auf der couch und spiele die meisten games wie gta,grid,burnout,hawx.. mit den 360 controller für pc, schön gemütlich ...wenn mal nen shooter, dann ziehe ich den tisch halt rann...  

800euro 46 zoll. ...  ausreichend fürs gaming ist der allemal.. http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1477499_-le46b530-samsung.html


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

In deinem verlinkten Sony-Artikel geht es nicht um den optimalen, sondern um den Mindestabstand. Allerdings habe ich selten etwas gelesen, was so derart auf Marketing abzielt. Die Vergleiche zwischen Digital-TV und Röhre bzw. Sitzabstand und Qualität sind echt der Knaller.

Alles andere als der 3-fache Abstand der Bilddiagonale ist grob fahrlässig. ^^ Dass kann Sony aber dort nicht schreiben, denn sonst würden sie dem "Durchschnitts-Wohnzimmer-Besitzer" keine großen Schirme mehr verkaufen können.

Aber das ist Offtopic....


----------



## hot6boy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

sony handelt grob fahrlässig..? naja...dann können ja alle Leute die sich an die angaben halten und einen sony haben ...direkt nach den augenproblemen  sony Anzeigen....gibts wenigsten geld...  klar wollen die ihre  grossen tvs an den mann bringen aber dafür geht so eine firma nicht über ,,leichen"....wer sich daran hält wird keine augenprobleme deswegen kriegen..

seid ihr weiter weg gerutscht als ihr zb. von 17 zoll auf 24 zoll gewechselt seid? 

ich sitze seit 2 jahren 2 meter vor einem 42 zoll und seit einem jahr 2 meter vor meinem 46 zoll, und habe keine Probleme mit meinen Augen...durch die hohe Auflösung und Schärfe  des Bildes kann man das wirklich ohne probleme machen... und wem das zu gefährlich ist der setzt sich halt weiter weg....jeder wie ers für richtig hält...


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



hot6boy schrieb:


> ich sitze seit 2 jahren 2 meter vor einem 42 zoll und seit einem jahr 2 meter vor meinem 46 zoll, und habe keine Probleme mit meinen Augen...durch die hohe Auflösung und Schärfe  des Bildes kann man das wirklich ohne probleme machen...



Ich bin vor zwei Monaten von meinem 24" TV (Röhre) auf einen 32" LCD umgestiegen, in den ersten Tagen war ich vom TV-schauen richtig erschöpft, was vorher nicht der Fall war.

Der Abstand beträgt um die 2,50m. 

Ein 42" ist ja nochmal ein paar Nummern größer...kann man auf die kurze Distanz überhaupt alles erfassen?


----------



## hot6boy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

es muss ja nicht unbedingt an der entfernung liegen...2.50 bei 32 zoll dürfte im normalfall völlig aussreichen....rote augen kriege ich auch wen ich nahe an einem kleineren modell sitze.... was oftmals hilft ist ..den kontrast zu senken da das grelle licht schon sehr strapaziert...und eine lampe in dunkler umgebung im raum an zu lassen....

also auf dem 46 zoll muss ich noch nicht von links nach rechts schauen um alles zu sehen  
die schrift kommt einen auch nicht grösser vor...eigenlich unlogisch bei grösserem tv...., aber bei höherer auflösung wird sie ja auch kleiner...

 viele leute haben nen grossen tv am pc drann, aber ist ja klar das in diesem forum für 24 zoll monitore  sich davon keiner rumtreibt   um mir ein bischen beizupflichten....


----------



## timee95 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

wie sieht das jetzt mit dem 16:9 Format aus.
Wird das von allen Spielen unterstützt oder eher nicht??


----------



## hot6boy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

dark messia,crysis, gta 5 ,grid,kane and lynch,guitar hero3,burnout paradise,half life 2,cod4 u,5, mirrors edge,hawx,wolverine x man.PES2009 usw. spielt sich optimal im 16:9 format...eine option dafür ist in den games angegeben.. also in allen neueren ....

bei half life 2 hab ich mal gelesen das man da auch mehr von der spielewelt sieht als voher...

hatte erst gepostet das dark messia nicht 16:9 geht..aber geändert...läuft doch..


----------



## timee95 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

danke
überleg auch grad mir n neuen monitor zu holen 
dann wirds wohl einer in 16:9 sein hatte davor nähmlich angst dass das bild nacher total verzerrt wiedergegeben wird


----------



## hot6boy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

naja ...ich habe vom lcd tv geredet...war beim monitor nicht das format 16:10 ?


----------



## timee95 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

1920:1080 is meines wissens nach 16:9


----------



## Classisi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Also wirklich günstig ist der Viewsonic aber nicht. Für 10€ mehr bekommt man schon einen Samsung Syncmaster mit wesentlich höherem Kontrast.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS
Da würde ich doch eher zum Samsung mit hohen Kontrast greifen. Und den Unterschied von 2ms zu 5ms sieht eh niemand. Den Unterschied von 20.000:1 zu 50000:1 sieht man aber deutlich.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



Classisi schrieb:


> Also wirklich günstig ist der Viewsonic aber nicht. Für 10€ mehr bekommt man schon einen Samsung Syncmaster mit wesentlich höherem Kontrast.


Der Kontrast ist überbewertet, damit kannsts Klo aufwischen.

Der beste Schirm von meinen 3en hat auch den niedrigsten Kontrast, siehe weiter oben, ein S-IPS Panel und 16ms Reaktionszeit.
Dennoch hat er kaum schlieren oder ähnliches.



Classisi schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch eher zum Samsung mit hohen Kontrast greifen. Und den Unterschied von 2ms zu 5ms sieht eh niemand. Den Unterschied von 20.000:1 zu 50000:1 sieht man aber deutlich.


Unsinn!

Zumal das auch noch der *dynamische Kontrast* ist, also irgendein phantasiewert, der durch die *Regelung der Helligkeit und des Kontrastes durch die Elektronik zustande kommt!*
Man könnte auch behaupten, das das Bild verfälscht wird.

Übrigens ist auch die maximale Helligkeit völlig irrelevant, die minimale ist da schon wichtiger!
Insbesondere das man die Helligkeit (deutlich) unter 100cd/m² einstellen kann...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

Für einen Monitor sollte man lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, schließlich wird der auch länger halten als der PC.
Und was soll das Gequatsche mit den Marken?
Wo ist Samsung oder LG denn mehr Marke als Philips oder HP?
Alle werden doch in China gefertig, kommen meist sogar aus der gleichen Fabrik.
Dass Eizo teurer ist als andere liegt auch daran, dass sie ersten sehr gute Komponenten verbauen lassen und zweitens dass sie einen guten Service haben.
Mein Eizo 22 Zoll Monitor ist das einzige elektronische Teil bei mir, dass dem Blitzschlag nichts anhaben konnte, das Ding läuft die zuvor.
Kontrast und Helligkeit sind super und für ein IPS Panel ist auch die Reaktionszeit sehr gut.


----------



## TheRealBecks (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



hot6boy schrieb:


> naja ...ich habe vom lcd tv geredet...war beim monitor nicht das format 16:10 ?


Nein, der Viewsonic hat das Format 16:9 (1920x1080). Dadurch ist er ja auch so billig, da so aus den riesigen Panelen obtimaler Displays geschnitten werden können und so weniger Reste entstehen. Das drückt den Preis zusätzlich.


Threshold schrieb:


> Für einen Monitor sollte man lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, schließlich wird der auch länger halten als der PC.


Ja, sollte man, aber viele haben nicht das Geld. Selbst 200 Euro sind für die meisten jüngeren Gamer zu viel, weshalb sie lieber zu maximal 22" greifen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*



TheRealBecks schrieb:


> Nein, der Viewsonic hat das Format 16:9 (1920x1080). Dadurch ist er ja auch so billig, da so aus den riesigen Panelen obtimaler Displays geschnitten werden können und so weniger Reste entstehen. Das drückt den Preis zusätzlich.


Nein, das würd ich sehr böse ausdrücken:

*der hat einfach weniger Fläche als ein 16:10 Schirm, daher auch weniger Pixel und Transistoren*...


----------



## buzz243 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: VIEWSONIC VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT für 219 Euro*

vorab: wer nen guenstigen 24er sucht, nehmen!!
 hat genug einstellmoeglichkeiten, ist hell/schnell genug, hat alle anschluesse und eingebaute boxen und HS/boxen anschluss


 habe mir vor kurzem meinen neuen rechner zusammengebaut (nachdem ich 2j mit nem lappy auskommen musste)
 ja, die kiste HAT 1200$ gekostet und wird mit dem viewsonic fuer 230$ betrieben... und es funzt wunderbar..

 alle anderen monitor die deutlich mehr kosteten (HP/Samsung/Acer etc.) waren entweder am fiepen, hatten pixelfehler oder sind mit nem schwarzen bild ausgestiegen wenn ich versuchte auf 1920x1080@60 zu zocken.(IIyama krieg ich hier im umkreis nicht)

 -blickwinkel ist beim pc voellig schnurtz, oder sitz hier jemand beim zocken im 170 grad winkel vorm schirm??

 -farbverlauf/darstellung etc interesiert (zumindest mich) beim spielen kaum, da crysis/rainbow 6/UT3/SHIFT fuer mich sehr gut aussehen und ich darauf keine bilder fuer den neuen otto katalog bearbeiten muss

 -ja ich kaufe gerne nen teuren rechner und zocke dann auf nem "billigen" moni.
 oder gibts jemanden der mit nem 500 flocken rechner crysis etc. in den hoechsten einstellung (game/rechner) bei fullHD zockenkann ?!
 bevor ich auf nem "guten" moni einbussen bei der FPS hinnehmen muss, weil der "guenstige" rechner es nicht schafft, nehme ich lieber meine PS3 und zock auf nem HD-tv...

 @payne/treshold
ihr gebt soviel geld fuer nen moni aus und habt keinen ueberspannungsschutz fuer die hardware?? sagt mir schon alles..
 meine gesamte elektronik (pc/moni/ps3/tv) sind  ueber 2 USVs abgesichert (je 100) sodass im duemmsten fall mein rechner sogar schoen runterfaehrt, wenn der strom ausfaellt..
 
ihr fahrt dann sicher auch nen MB/AUDI/BMW etc. fuer 100.000,oder?? die halten ja auch laenger als mein gebrauchter passat... 

solange ihr hier keinem geld fuers kaufen der hardware gibst, kann ich ueber solche aussagen nur schmunzeln.

DIE leute die einen hochwertigen moni wirklich benoetigen (CAD oder was auch immer), WISSEN dass selbst und haben auch das noetige kleingeld(oder zumindest die firma fuer die sie arbeiten)..

ich zocke lieber mit allem maxed out und hab ne vernuenftige framerate auf nem anstaendigen-aber-nix-besonderes-moni, anstatt alles auf "mittelmaessig", nur um mir nen "guten" moni auf en tisch stellen zu koennen..

bisher kenne ich keinen aus meiner familie/freundeskreis/bekannten der nen moni nach 2j. weggeschmissen hat weil er defekt war.. aber bisher waren alle teureren die ICH mir (in den letzten 2monaten) gekauft habe, alle ********, siehe oben... und selbst die beste HW kann vorzeitig den geist aufgeben, da alles von menschen entwickelt/gefertigt wird somit ist teurer nicht immer gleich langlebiger..

und wenn ich etwas in bio aufgepasst habe, weiss ich, dass 20:9 (kino) oder zumindest 16:9 fuer die menschlichen augen besser passen/eher dem natuerlichen sichtfeld entsprechen als z.b. 16:10... oder kennt ihr filme/kinos mit diesem format?? warum wohl nicht?!


----------

